
A Facebook Engineer’s Plea for Political Diversity - raleighm
https://quillette.com/2018/09/04/a-facebook-engineers-plea-for-political-diversity/
======
kozak
Question to native English speakers, can you please help me to understand this
little nuance:

"They know all the talk of “openness to different perspectives” does not apply
to causes of “social justice,” immigration, “diversity,” and “equality.” On
this [sic] issues, you can either keep quiet or sacrifice your reputation and
career."

So, "[sic]" here means that although it looks like it should have been "these"
instead of "this", the editor understands that "this" is correct and should be
kept despite initial impressions of a mistake. So, why "this"? It's not the
editor trying to amplify the author's spelling mistake, is it?

~~~
sprague
The author of the original piece (Gideon) is quoting a different author
(Brian). The "[sic]" is not about amplifying a spelling mistake, but rather to
make clear that the quote is 100% verbatim.

~~~
timmytwotime
"inserted after a quoted word or passage indicates that the quoted matter has
been transcribed or translated exactly as found in the source text [sic]"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sic](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sic)

